# Trolling for trout?



## Ga. Swamper (Dec 20, 2016)

Last Saturday we were fishing not doing much, saw 2 guys trolling right down beside the grass, picking up a couple each pass by us as we where in the mouth of creek. OK we can try this, got out a jig head and a electric chicken, clear glitter.
we ended up with 15, only 2 throw backs. this was at the last of high tide, as it filled the grass.
the other guys left, found out why, that was it, after it started out I thought it might pick up again, not there anyway.
the question, I don't really know how far back to let it out.
we caught some, but if you let it back father does it go deeper? look like they where going faster than us, tried to go as slow as the 15 would idle? I have seen some guys trolling on low tide in the middle of so small creeks before.
I don't mean like really small. what weight jig head works best for this type trolling, I assume trying to get it down close to the bottom.
like to try this again, thought we where lucky last time out, any advice would be appreciated. the guys I seen doing this years ago was old men in john boats, that's me now.


----------



## mr otter (Dec 21, 2016)

I use a stick bait with a small lip, (silver or gold) the faster you go the deeper it goes.  Caught a limit yesterday trolling and two reds, all keepers.  Guys around me were catching shorts casting gulp on the bottom.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

Never tried trolling a jig. I usually troll Yozuri's and Mirrolures  in creeks and catch Trout and Red's. As far as distance behind the boat, I usually kick the motor in gear and cast the lures as far as I can behind the boat before sitting it in a rod holder and with a mirrorlure, that's a long way.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 22, 2016)

When I lived on the east coast, my dad and I used to wear out the trout and reds in the creeks.  Our success with jigs  was during the time when the brown shrimp were running in the river.  We always trolled tandem jigs during that time.  All the other times we trolled tiny broken back lipped plugs behind a 1/4 oz sinker south carolina rig and 2 feet of 10lb test mono.  We'd throw both rods out as far as we could and stick them in the rod holder.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 9, 2017)

We catch Speckled Trout here trolling with Lil' Fishies on a 3/8 ounce jig head during the fall mostly. When it gets as cold as it is now mirrorlures worked in deep holes very slowly will work. Of course its fishing, at times nothing seems to work..


----------



## ssramage (Jan 9, 2017)

I used to do it in the kayak. It never failed that I'd get hung up on an oyster bed and end up losing more lures than it was worth.


----------

